
Ask HN: Do you use SSIS (sql server integration server)? - edcr
If you use ssis would you be interested in a new application to review packages?<p>One click get to any property (including script tasks) with no more dialog boxes etc.<p>Would you possibly take a quick look at this survey, only 5 questions!<p>It would really help me out!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ed277.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;Rs8Gzd
======
gary__
We struggled with code reviews, the bids diff tool caused crashes so we
couldn't even use that. Merges were a huge pain, our packages at the time were
too big but I've heard the gripe around the net a bit too. Then there's that
PITA SCD task that looses all config each time it's opened. Believe there is
at least 1 commercial equivalent for that one. Maybe 1 that pushes more of the
work to the database would be good.

Reliability would be the big consideration for moving from ssis to a 3rd party
product as main editor, support for future versions etc

BIML looked very interesting and seemed to be getting a lot of traction as
well.

I'm mostly out of data work now, but id be curious to hear what your thinking
of doing here?

------
jetti
I was lucky enough to get out of SSIS work a earlier this year (and I only did
it for about 6 months total) but it seems to me that if you want to make some
money off of SSIS take a look at version control. Currently, SSIS packages in
git are a crapshoot. There is no way to tell what has changed and what a merge
will do. We've had a merge actually cause our steps to execute out of order.
If you could create a tool that allows for easily doing version control (with
merges) for SSIS packages that would be an easier sell than a new IDE

